# Old Fruit Jar



## debrah22 (Jul 13, 2011)

My family has an old fruit canning jar that says: C S Siddon 1868. I have found the patent for Mr.Siddons of Rochester NY in the US Patent Book but cannot locate any other information about it or if any others exist. Have talked to dealers who say it's very rare but no one knows the value of it. Don't know where to look and what to do. Can anyone help. New to this forum, thanks!


----------



## ajohn (Jul 13, 2011)

A rare jar indeed Deb.Here is a link to a gentleman considered a good source of information on this subject.......But  before I cut loose with it you have to post a picture of the jar[] .....Just kidding,here ya go
 http://www.gregspurgeon.com/caybett.html


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 13, 2011)

If ya can debrah....Pppllleeeeaaasseee post of picture of your jar......and yes.....ajohn was very correct in saying that it is a rare jar.....

     I have heard of only one example and that was a damaged jar......a half gallon size....

     Does the jar have a closure?   If you have the closure....wow....the sky may be the limit...

     And the value is UNLISTED.....LOL...this is the kind of stuff we live to hear about.

     David


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, sounds like you got a good one.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_7foC40SP4


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, if possible, please post a picture of this jar. 
 You say your particular jar says "C S Siddon 1868". Are these markings found on the jar body, the jar's base or even perhaps on the closure?
 The only listing in Red Book 10 (2626-3) is for "Chas. Siddon's Patent Rochester N Y", and as previously mentioned, it is only listed in Half Gallon size, Aqua color, Unpriced.
 I, along with many others, would really love to see some pics of this jar.
 The only info I could find in "The Fruit Jar Works Volume 1" is the following patent information:
 Patent Date of March 24, 1868
 Patent Number 75,993 issued to Charles S. Siddons for a Fruit Jar.
 Sounds like you have a very rare jar.


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 14, 2011)

I dont know if I missed it or not...but there was not even a drawing in FJW or the RB.

    Matter of fact...I dont even believe I saw the jar posting...they had the patent  reference information in the back of the FJW...a jar number....but the number was not on the page....

     But again...would LOVE to see a  picture of this jar......


     David


----------



## debrah22 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for all your info! I will post a picture for you but may take a day or two. (it's under lock and key other than in my home  It is aqua colored and pretty sure half gallon. Unfortunately no lid/closure. I was wondering if it was in the Red Book. Gotta go see what other jars we have!


----------



## ajohn (Jul 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  debrah22
> 
> Thanks for all your info! I will post a picture for you but may take a day or two. (it's under lock and key other than in my home  It is aqua colored and pretty sure half gallon. Unfortunately no lid/closure. I was wondering if it was in the Red Book. Gotta go see what other jars we have!


 COOL! Looking forward ti that! Thank you D.


----------



## ajohn (Jul 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes...it was in the Red Book #10,,,,price is unlisted....only one known and that is damaged....but  even without the closure.....if it is not damaged....smile...


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 15, 2011)

This jar is also listed in Jerry McCann's "Fruit Jar Annual". Unfortunately, the most current volume I have is from 2003. The jar is listed as follows:
 Chas. Siddons Patent Rochester, New York
 Closure Unknown
 Only a handful of jars reported
 Aqua (no sizes listed)
 $1500.00 +


----------



## cookie (Jul 17, 2011)

love to see a picture of the jar.....


----------



## debrah22 (Jul 17, 2011)

Took pics of jar and will attempt to post. Hadn't seen it in awhile, it says:
 CHA S. SIDDONS PATENT ROCHESTER NY not C.S.SIDDONS. Sadly has 2 chips on the upper rim. Any advice how/where/price to sell ?


----------



## debrah22 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, that didn't work!


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 17, 2011)

Its not easy posting to the this site...really restricted on the size....I wish I could be of some assistance....but alas....

   If you want...this is up to you....email them to me...I will fiddle with the size and post them for you.

    dygger60@yahoo.com


----------



## debrah22 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks, another member sent me a message with the same offer. I sent them to him. Re-sizing them is the problem I was having.


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2011)

Here are Debra's jar pic's.....Jim


----------



## georgeoj (Jul 17, 2011)

I would suggest contacting Greg Spurgeon for inclusion in one of his fruit jar auctions. That will bring you the best possible price. The price listed in the price guides is just a guess. Extremely rare jars can bring very good prices. Try: xx78@msn.com 
 George


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree....contact Greg...he is the best at this....he sells quality jars and always gets the best prices.

    I can almost assure you this jar will draw ALOT of attention when it goes up for bids.

    David

     Thanks for the pics.....this is the first time this jar has probably been seen by 99.9% of jar collectors...

      Half gallon size?  looks like it....I would not worry at all about the chips in the lip....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 17, 2011)

Don't worry about the chips too much on that, it sounds rare enough to not really matter. 
 I don't think it had a closure that could be linked to it (not glass anyway). It looks like a wood or cork seal that would be covered in paraffin. I think that's how it was done.


----------



## ajohn (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow,thanks  for posting the pics.


----------



## cookie (Jul 17, 2011)

simply a gorgeous jar.....I agree with all  the other posts- Greg Spurgeon is the way to go if you are going to sell it....


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 18, 2011)

Not a wax sealer but was a Willoughby stopple type jar. Beautiful and very rare. I agree that if to sell it, one of Gregs NAG auctions would probably be the best bet. It will draw alot of interest. Greg himself collects these early stopple type jars. It will do well should you decide to sell it.

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 18, 2011)

> Not a wax sealer but was a Willoughby stopple type jar.


Great, more research! I love it but if you care to expand I'd like that too. Did it have a glass top with a yoke of some sort?


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Eric,

 Here is a couple photo's of the closure it took for this jar.

 http://www.hoosierjar.com/MooreBrosFislervilleStopperJarClos.jpg

 http://www.prices4antiques.com/item_images/medium/29/54/34-01.jpg


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 18, 2011)

It's cast iron with thumbscrews that tightened. The closures themselves sell for a good amount of money and they come in a few different sizes. Not saying this jar couldn't also be cork closured as well, but generally they were intended for this type of clamp. Hope this helps.

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 18, 2011)

OK, so like the Spencer jar? Yes, this bugger has me looking. I'll check the internet later, for now I like books.
 Thanks Tim, I guess I'm internetting now.[]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 18, 2011)

Similar on the Spencer jar with that mouth finish but it took a different closure yet. Of course we couldn't rule out that it didn't have a glass Kline style stopple but I would lean more towards a Willoughby style or cork closure IMO.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 18, 2011)

I wish I had my regular jar with the similar lip. 
 Anyway, it like a Cathedral pickle of the time didn't have a special stopper. They were just like I described earlier, non descriptive. Just a simple stop with a wax seal. 
 I understand the difference, one time vs multiple use but that style get's me thinking. Did they make replacement seals for that?
 A very dangerous thing for me.[] Thinking that is.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 20, 2011)

75 993.â€”Fruit Jar.â€”Charles S. Siddons, Rochester, N. Y.

 I claim the fruit-Jar cover, composed of a single sheet-metal plate, having a vertical rim. It, and projecting flare.'e. P,and used In combination with an ordinary packing-ring. A, and Jar having an Internal shoulder or projection, as and for the purposes set forth

 This is the best I could make out. Scientific American Apr. 11, 1868


----------



## debrah22 (Jul 22, 2011)

Regarding the closure/lid for this jar...my Dad had some papers with the Siddons jar that showed the dimensions, patent and type of lid. He says it was not inside the jar (like the stopple pics) but was over the outside of the jar rim......currently trying to locate the papers in his house


----------



## debrah22 (Aug 18, 2011)

Anybody have any advice on how to set a price on this jar ? I've contacted Greg at NAG also. If we auction it I guess it just goes to the highest bidder but do we set a minimum
 or what ? Guess my question is what price can we expect ? Thanks!


----------



## georgeoj (Aug 18, 2011)

The jar is very rare and very desirable. There is no way to set a price on such a jar other than auctioning it to the highest bidder. The NAG auction is, by far, the best place to do this. You will not need to set a reserve price since all of the top jar collectors will be there bidding. 
 George


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 18, 2011)

A special Hello and Thanks To all who jumped on this one.  I have to admire and appreciate the function of this A-B-N FORUM.  It is so meaningful and sincere, it blows me away some times.  Thanks to a great bunch of people with a common interest.  RED Matthews


----------



## cookie (Aug 18, 2011)

If it goes thru NAG Greg will probably put a starting bid on it, 100- 200- just a guess. If you are going to sell it you can start it  at any price........to get the best results you've got to reach the top collectors....I had a really rare jar and went through NAG....and got super results.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 20, 2011)

Agreed, no doubt NAG would be the way to go on such a rare jar. You could sell it yourself of course, but you will still get a better return if you have Greg sell it. One of the reasons with that too is Greg is very much respected in the hobby and his knowledge is very extensive with fruit jars. Especially these earlier jars. Buyers will know Greg has inspected every detail with your example, and nothing will be left to guess. []

 Best of luck whatever you decide to do with your fantastic example!

 ~Tim


----------



## keystonejarguy (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank you for putting up jar for sell the other year I own this rare jar now and have to say what a great rare find a lot of people will see jar now Thank you again for finding in attic and bringing jar back to life


----------



## deenodean (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey key stone jar guy, can u please post a pic? Thx


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 29, 2016)

So, apparently this jar didn't get sold through NAG?  Or did I just miss it?  Yes, a photo would be wonderful as the previous pictures can no longer be accessed.


----------



## keystonejarguy (Oct 15, 2016)

Sorry Havn't been on in a long time But here are some pictures of jar This is a very rare jar only two known to exist and the other is cracked only two makes I think makes more valuable then Wm Hallers Lady Favarite Or Ramsay jars A great find


----------



## jargeezr (Nov 7, 2016)

*Siddon Jar*



keystonejarguy said:


> View attachment 175576View attachment 175577View attachment 175575View attachment 175578Sorry Havn't been on in a long time But here are some pictures of jar This is a very rare jar only two known to exist and the other is cracked only two makes I think makes more valuable then Wm Hallers Lady Favarite Or Ramsay jars A great find



I have 4 pictures of a Siddon jar on my computer from July 2011. The computer says they were taken with my camera, but I don't think so. I can't remember it. I think I copied the pictures from a man selling several Rochester jars from his late father's collection. It was nearly perfect. So there may be three jars in existence. It certainly did not end up in my collection.


----------

